# First snow play



## alczcheng

Baby Newton just bullied big brother Descartes inside the house....?


----------



## alczcheng

*First snow*

Trying to attach the video again....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

alczcheng I merged your threads together. 

I sent you a PM, check your messages.


----------



## alczcheng

*First snow*

Just after 8-week old puppy Newton "bullied" big brother Descartes inside the house.


----------



## OscarsDad

Glad you got it working! Love the slo-mo! Two happy dogs!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great video, good to see you were able to get it to post. 

I merged your new thread into this one.


----------



## sophieanne

I love your video..2 very happy dogs enjoying the snow


----------



## Ivyacres

Enjoyed the video.


----------



## marta5

So adorable, I love how much fun they play in the snow.


----------

